# Planning to build a stand for 60x60x60 tank



## walleye (Oct 27, 2010)

I bought a 60cmx60cmx60cm tank from AI today. I am going to build the stand myself. The stand top will be constructed with 4 pieces of 2x4. So, most of stand top area will be empty. I will put a thin layer of styrofoam on the 2x4 surface.

Is this a good idea? Has anyone done so already? Thanks.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Most would put a layer of plywood down. It helps with the structure, and evenly distributes the bottom of the tank. Foam is a must in my books! It keeps pressure points from cracking the glass. 

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

+1

5/8" - 3/4" plywood and then styrofoam


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

I have to agree plywood then styrofoam.


----------

